# My little Accuair project...



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

This has been an on-going project for the last few months for me as I've only worked on it in my spare time. It's almost near completion so I figured I'd share this to give some ideas to other people when it comes to mounting their Accuair touchpad..

My original location for the touch pad was inside my center console arm rest. I liked the idea of being able to tuck it away and bringing it out when I was in the car. However, it's taken a toll on the wiring (the plug on the end was bending due to the limited space in the cubby) and it was becoming tiresome to keep putting away/taking out the controller whenever I got in or got out of the car. I really loved the Dorbitz Designs cup holder mount but I used my center cupholders way too much to give those up. I began looking around my car for ideas and decided to use the overhead sunglasses holder as a possible location. As other MK5/MK6 platform owners know, that sunglasses holder is next to useless as it's so tiny and doesn't fit anything of use. 

I wanted to keep my original piece so I bought a spare sunglasses holder off a wrecked GLI. My plan was to mold the holder into the sunglass holder and make it look like one smooth piece. The original plan was to build the holder out of balsa wood but after building it, it was super bulky and ugly. It was time for plan B...

I had never worked with fiberglass before but figured I'd give it a shot. I bought a fiberglass repair kit at home depot and went to town. I wanted the controller to be pressure fit so I used the controller as a mold. Being my first time using fiberglass, it was a pain to get the controller out of the mold and as a result, I scratched up my controller a bit while taking it out 

After it was out, I trimmed it a bit so the controller could slide in from the top if I ever needed to remove it. I then trimmed the sunglass holder and glued it temporarily in place for a test fit.

Here it is during the initial fit. Excuse the unclean edges and the little bits of painter's tape still stuck on the mould 


After getting it to fit, I used JB weld to permanently glue the shell into the holder. Then came the body filler process to fill in the gaps and to smooth everything out

Halfway there..


It took a lot of sanding, re-filling and sanding to get everything smooth. Next was primer time to uncover anymore uneven spots. This meant more sanding, filling, priming, sanding, etc. 


Finally, it was where I wanted it to be. I did a quick test fit in the car to see how it'd look. Excuse my scratched controller..



So that's where it is today. I'm going to be painting it next week and laying a piece of suede on the holder itself so it looks pretty even with the controller out.

Will update once finished 


PS: I realized I typed a lot. Oops.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

pretty cool idea :thumbup:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Dude fantastic work! Looking forward to completed product!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

for a rookie on fiber it sure came out real nice, dude.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

for anyone who's interested, this is finally done. been putting it off for months as I ran into some fitment issues once all the priming was done but since I had my console apart to install my dashcam last week, I decided to run the touchpad cables up there too. which forced me to finish.

and so after a few changes to the original idea, here she is:


----------



## TuckinLow (May 12, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

You should start selling these


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

GroundScrapurr said:


> You should start selling these



For the right price maybe. haha it's a lot of work.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Not my ideal location for the controller but the craftsmanship looks great :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Why in the world do you have it on height setting 3?? 

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

I'll take one  let me know if you want to sell yours, or make more


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

Blinddub said:


> I'll take one  let me know if you want to sell yours, or make more



will do


----------

